# Help!! i destroyed my door jam.



## mhwang82 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, so I accidentally destroyed my door jam and i need to replace the whole thing. The door got stuck on something and when i opened it with my shoulder the door jam exploded.It was the cheap kind of door jam, made with that cork type wood(sorry i don't know what it's called). How much will it cost to repair, and if you can point me into the right direction on how to install it? Any help will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jimioc (Nov 30, 2007)

you will need to measure the size of the jamb - go to lowes or depot - they have door jamb kits in the millwork section - if this is a newer door - you should have no problem - just remove the trim on the inside of the frame - you may also need to remove the outside trim as well - just on the broken side -  also when you buy the jamb kit - pick up some shims and long screws - i like screws - much easer to adjust - good luck
ps you may also need a sawzall to cut the nails on the old jamb


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 1, 2007)

The only thing is sometimes folks don.t have a sawzall. You can try a hacksaw blade with some tape on the end ...or the easier way is to get a nailset, find the nails and set or drive them deeper into the jamb.
Good luck.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 1, 2007)

if you don't want to have or want to buy a sawzall, you can buy an inexpensive hacksaw blade holder handle.  I prefer the type of handle that has a twist lock mechanism to recieve a sawzall handle.  Milwaukee calls is a job saw.


----------

